

I built a custom keyboard for iOS 8 - melloclello
http://protonome.com/blog/i-built-a-custom-keyboard-for-ios-8/

======
M4v3R
Hey, nice app! Unfortunately it has a bug on my device (iPad Air, iOS 8.0.2)
when used in other apps (Notes app here):
[http://i.imgur.com/TSZZsYz.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/TSZZsYz.jpg)

The keyboard never shows up, only this blank area. Hope you can fix it, didn't
want to spoil your reviews :).

~~~
melloclello
Gah, this thing again. I've noticed that happening on a couple of the other
custom keyboards, as well - I suspect it may be an actual bug in iOS 8. I was
hoping it would be fixed when the GM came out but no dice...

PS thanks for not giving me a one-star review :o)

~~~
vvhn
You're right about this being a iOS 8 bug, i haven't tried your keyboard yet
but have swype installed and it frequently fails to show up in things ( mainly
spotlight for me )

------
6581
Regarding your German search terms: you should probably remove charakter
(which usually refers to a person's character) and klaviatur (which only
refers to the keyboard of musical instruments), and replace "eingang"
(entrance) with "eingabe" (input or entry).

~~~
melloclello
Thanks! Just doing this...

~~~
arianvanp
Zeichen and Tastatur if I recall correctly.

------
evandinsmore
I would love the option to turn off certain groups of characters, since I
won't be needing 95% of them. Still cool nonetheless.

~~~
melloclello
Not a bad idea, I could redesign how the listing mode works so there's a
checkbox next to each group name. There's whole swathes of blocks for which
there is no font support anyway, I wouldn't mind being able to disable those
by default.

------
nwh
iOS8 keyboards still make me very uncomfortable. How many of them contain
keyloggers?

It's not even if I have one installed, the people I communicate with will be
using them too, and they can compromise me.

~~~
josh64
I'm pretty sure they are sandboxed and can't access the network at all.
Actually looks like you can set a flag to access the network.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/Genera...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/General/Conceptual/ExtensibilityPG/Keyboard.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014214-CH16-SW3)

~~~
nwh
Can users see this flag?

~~~
ihuman
By default, it is false. The app cannot change it without asking the user
first. You cannot see it.

~~~
nwh
[http://i.imgur.com/bSIhNOP.png](http://i.imgur.com/bSIhNOP.png)

Big scary warning, I like it. Swiftkey does badger people to enable it though,
so presumably it's sending a lot of data back to their servers as a business
model. Nasty.

~~~
supergauntlet
well swiftkey iirc does some data analysis on stuff like commonly used words
and then uses those for suggestions for new users. its not totally without
user benefit, though the potential for evil is certainly there.

~~~
walterbell
Is a keylogger the best way to determine a list of commonly used words?

------
highpixels
I also built a custom keyboard, designed specifically for Project Managers:
[http://posts.danharper.me/project-manager-keyboard-for-
ios/](http://posts.danharper.me/project-manager-keyboard-for-ios/)

------
prithvitheprime
i love this app; you have many choices to choose from and if you are not able
to find something you like.

~~~
melloclello
Thanks! I get a kick out of exploring all the stuff in Unicode too.

